# San Luis Obispo-Want to check out a Model 3?



## Edward Reading (Jun 26, 2017)

So, I got my car two weeks ago and it is the best car that I have ever had. If anyone in the San Luis Obispo area wants to see a Model 3 up close, let me know.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Edward Reading said:


> So, I got my car two weeks ago and it is the best car that I have ever had. If anyone in the San Luis Obispo area wants to see a Model 3 up close, let me know.


congratulations on the car! really just wanted to say I loooove San Luis Obispo. I used to travel all over the country for work and thought SLO was one of my favorite places I spent some time in. If I needed to become a Californian, it would be at the top of my list of places to move to.


----------



## Edward Reading (Jun 26, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> congratulations on the car! really just wanted to say I loooove San Luis Obispo. I used to travel all over the country for work and thought SLO was one of my favorite places I spent some time in. If I needed to become a Californian, it would be at the top of my list of places to move to.


Thanks Melinda. The car and this town are awesome. I am a lucky man!


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Where's the nearest Tesla service to SLO? How far did you have to go to pick up 3?


----------



## Edward Reading (Jun 26, 2017)

Santa Barbara-90 miles


----------



## amoney805 (Sep 13, 2017)

Congrats! Im in Paso and have only seen a few model 3's around.


----------



## Edward Reading (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks . The car is awesome . Almost makes me wish my commute was longer


----------

